# me llama la atencion + indicativo/subjuntivo



## Fiet Vergiet

En la frase me llama la atención se utiliza indicativo o subjuntivo?

me llama la atención que las mujeres son/sean más altas que los hombres.

gracias


----------



## levmac

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=395172


----------



## fenixpollo

Hello, Fiet Vergiet, and welcome to the forum.

It takes either one, depending on what you are trying to say.
Me llama la atención que las mujeres *son *más altas que los hombres. = Women are taller than men, and that fact is interesting to me.
Me llama la atención que las mujeres *sean *más altas que los hombres. = It is interesting (or surprising) to me that women should be taller than men.


----------



## ToroSentado

fenixpollo said:


> Hello, Fiet Vergiet, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> It takes either one, depending on what you are trying to say.
> Me llama la atención que las mujeres *son *más altas que los hombres. = Women are taller than men, and that fact is interesting to me.
> Me llama la atención que las mujeres *sean *más altas que los hombres. = It is interesting (or surprising) to me that women should be taller than men.



I'm sorry but that explanation is not correct, or at least does not make sense for a Spaniard. 
I will always say "me llama la atención que las mujeres *sean *más altas que los hombres".


----------



## Alice_2.0

ToroSentado said:


> I'm sorry but that explanation is not correct, or at least does not make sense for a Spaniard.
> I will always say "me llama la atención que las mujeres *sean *más altas que los hombres".



Well, I agree that his explanation is not very proper, but, though I'd generally use the subjunctive here, there are specific situations where you can also use the indicative: when you're actually seeing women who are taller than men, like in a competition or something like that, meaning something like "Me llama la atención que (aquí) las mujeres son más altas que los hombres"... sorry, I can't think of a good example right now.


----------



## ToroSentado

Alice_2.0 said:


> Well, I agree that his explanation is not very proper, but, though I'd generally use the subjunctive here, there are specific situations where you can also use the indicative: when you're actually seeing women who are taller than men, like in a competition or something like that, meaning something like "Me llama la atención que (aquí) las mujeres son más altas que los hombres"... sorry, I can't think of a good example right now.


Yes, but only in oral conversation, not in written Spanish (educated) unless you precisely want to reflect the nuances of oral language.


----------



## SevenDays

fenixpollo said:


> Hello, Fiet Vergiet, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> It takes either one, depending on what you are trying to say.
> Me llama la atención que las mujeres *son *más altas que los hombres. = Women are taller than men, and that fact is interesting to me.
> Me llama la atención que las mujeres *sean *más altas que los hombres. = It is interesting (or surprising) to me that women should be taller than men.



That's how I see it too: _son_ ~ _are_; _sean_ ~ _should be_. In other words, the indicative is an assertion; the subjunctive, a judgment. We might say that the subjunctive is the default version (more likely, without any background) and that the indicative needs to be contextualized.
Cheers


----------



## Peterdg

ToroSentado said:


> I'm sorry but that explanation is not correct, or at least does not make sense for a Spaniard.
> I will always say "me llama la atención que las mujeres *sean *más altas que los hombres".


If you had taken the trouble to look at the link that levmac provided, you would have seen that a lot of Spaniards find the indicative also valid. Also, look for "llama la atención que" in the CREA, and you will see *a lot of them* followed by the indicative, also in written Spanish, in the press and in literature.


----------



## fenixpollo

Peterdg said:


> If you had taken the trouble to look at the link that levmac provided, you would have seen that a lot of Spaniards find the indicative also valid. Also, look for "llama la atención que" in the CREA, and you will see *a lot of them* followed by the indicative, also in written Spanish, in the press and in literature.


De acuerdo con Peterdg. Por ejemplo: 





Jellby said:


> sigjak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando se usa el subjuntivo, ¿podemos entender que se hace más hincapié en la reacción emocional y menos en la información que sigue? (=me sorprende que…+ subjuntivo)
> ¿…y que, cuando el hablante quiere destacar la información, más que su actitud ante ella, elige el indicativo? (=veo con sorpresa que…+ indicativo)
> 
> 
> 
> Pues pensándolo un poco, creo que has dado de lleno en el clavo.
Click to expand...


----------



## blasita

Hola:
_
Me llama la atención que las mujeres sean/son más altas que los hombres_.

En resumen, ambos modos son posibles y a mí me hace falta contexto. En general, el uso del subjuntivo es mucho más común para mí.

Del otro hilo: 


lazarus1907 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con todos: En estos casos las diferencias entre el indicativo y el subjuntivo pueden ser muy sutiles, pero conviene recordar que la locución verbal "llamar la atención" se usa con varios significados, aunque estén próximos. Cuando se hace hincapié en el hecho factual (o informativo, como bien explicaste) y visto de un modo objetivo e impersonal, se tiende a usar el indicativo; cuando se "subraya" la sorpresa que causa (reacción emocional) lo que se indica en la subordinada, o nos centramos en cómo nos afecta, se tiende a poner en subjuntivo.
> 
> Otro factor a tener en cuenta es el tiempo verbal: El pasado propicia más el uso del indicativo, ya que podemos referirnos a hechos pasados y comprobados, mientras que en presente, por ejemplo, es más probable que se dé la incertidumbre y la sorpresa ante lo que contemplamos.
> 
> _Nos llamó la atención que todos tuvieran mucho dinero = Nos impresionó que todos tuvieran dinero_ (hincapié en la reacción)
> 
> _Nos llamó la atención que todos tenían mucho dinero = Nos impresionó comprobar que todos tenían dinero_ (hincapié en el hecho comprobado)
> 
> _Llama la atención que les sepa mejor la bebida al cambiar el color de la etiqueta_ (sorpresa)
> Resulta curioso/extraño_ que les sepa mejor la bebida al cambiar el color de la etiqueta_


Su explicación me parece clara y sus ejemplos buenos. Y creo que yo también tendería a usar más el indicativo en el pasado.

Me voy a atrever a decir que, en caso de duda y sin contexto, siempre se puede usar el subjuntivo, pero no el indicativo.

Saludos.


----------



## fernanduz

It'd be strange listening to "indicative" on such a phrase.


----------



## _SantiWR_

Personally, I would only use the subjunctive after "_me llama la atención que_".


----------



## blasita

Actually, I'd also use the subjunctive in this case. The indicative would sound strange to me as well, but I believe it's grammatically possible. I think I could use the indicative in Alice's context (some men and women are in front of you, you're watching them and then you say that).

But, as I mentioned before, I think that if you use the subjunctive, you'll always be right.


----------



## infernal war

I'd always use the subjunctive, I don't find wrong the indicative, thought. But I think a bit of context is missing.


----------



## ToroSentado

Decir que el subjuntivo y el indicativo son igulamente válidos solo sirve para confundir al estudiante de español. Especialmente cuando se justifica un uso u otro apelando a criterios subjetivos, ad hoc, sin ningún respaldo fundado y con independencia de que sea un español quien lo respalde. El único uso normalizado para esa construcción, y todas las de ese tipo, es el subjuntivo y un estudiante de español nunca se equivocará si sigue este criterio normalizado y deja aparte interpretaciones _rocambolescas _por decirlo de algún modo. ¿Que hay quien usa el indicativo en ocasiones cuando debería utilizar el subjuntivo? sí, pero no hagamos de la excepción norma y dejemos esos usos que juegan con los claroscuros del lenguaje para usuarios expertos que saben precisamente que el uso que están haciendo no es el normalizado. Un saludo.


----------



## SevenDays

El uso del indicativo con "llama la atención que" no es nada raro, y es más común de lo que se pueda creer, tanto en el registro coloquial como en el literario. La explicación de este fenómeno responde al significado propio de los modos: el indicativo responde a la objetividad de la información que se presenta, mientras el subjuntivo pone hincapié en la reacción emotiva que la información produce en el hablante. Confundir al estudiante de español será decir que "llama la atención que" siempre va, o debe ir, con el subjuntivo, pues en realidad no es tan así el asunto. Este tema también se aborda en este hilo.  
Saludos


----------



## ToroSentado

A esto es a lo que me refería con interpretaciones rocambolescas:


SevenDays said:


> responde al significado propio de los modos: el indicativo responde a la objetividad de la información que se presenta, mientras el subjuntivo pone hincapié en la reacción emotiva que la información produce en el hablante.



Por favor, no me atribuya sibilinamente palabras que no he dicho. Repito: el uso del subjuntivo siempre es correcto y aplicable para todos los contextos imaginables. El uso del indicativo no.


----------



## SevenDays

Más información rocambolesca, para completar el círculo. De la Nueva gramática de la lengua española:

25.5b  Los sujetos y los complementos oracionales de los verbos de afección o de reacción emocional se construyen en subjuntivo … Se ha observado, no obstante, que algunos de ellos se usan en ocasiones en indicativo … más frecuentemente en el español Americano que en el europeo …

25.5c Cabe pensar que la extensión del indicativo a los contextos característicos del subjuntivo que se describe en el apartado precedente se da porque los hablantes ponen el contenido asertivo de tales predicados  por encima del emotivo, es decir, del que induce el subjuntivo de forma generalizada …

Y noto que la Academia dice "de manera generalizada" y no "de manera normalizada". Aquí no hay normas, pero sí usos, generalizados, pero que pueden variar de acuerdo a la región.


----------



## donbill

SevenDays said:


> Más información rocambolesca, para completar el círculo. De la Nueva gramática de la lengua española:



Y para empezar la formación de otro concéntrico . . . Lo que se da a continuación puede tener cierta relevancia con el tema central de este hilo.

"DeMello's (1996) study of recordings from Hispanic capital cities suggests that colloquial Spanish distinguishes between value judgements accompanied by emotional reactions (subjunctive) and value judgements that simply inform the speaker of a fact (s)he didn't know (indicative). But he notes that whereas the indicative was found in 57% of Latin-American Sentences, it occurred in only 36% in Spain. Literary language strongly prefers the subjunctive after value judgements + _que."  _Butt and Benjamin. _A New Reference Grammar of Modern Spanish_ 5th ed., p.255.

Se puede ver el estudio de DeMello aquí: http://clas.uiowa.edu/spanish-portuguese/people/george-demello

La tendencia a usar el indicativo parece ser especialmente fuerte en Argentina. Butt y Benjamin nos ofrecen los ejemplos siguientes, pág. 255:

_El innegable genio de Joyce era puramente verbal; lástima que lo gastó en la novela_. (Jorge Luis Borges, Arg.)
_Es curioso que uno no puede estar sin encariñarse con algo_. (Manuel Puig, Arg.)
_Me da lástima que terminó_. (Manuel Puig, Arg.)
_Me parece raro que este hombre baja y dice "Mire . . ."_ (del estudio de DeMello, Ven.)

Saludos


----------



## SevenDays

Gracias, donbill; _really good stuff_ (el link me dice "page not found", pero buscaré el estudio en la red). 
Saludos


----------



## donbill

SevenDays said:


> Gracias, donbill; _really good stuff_ (el link me dice "page not found", pero buscaré el estudio en la red).
> Saludos



He tenido el mismo problema. Puede ser que nos ayude esto: “Indicativo por subjuntivo en cláusula regida por expresión de reacción personal”.  _Nueva Revista de Filología Hispánica_ 44 (1996): 365-386.


----------



## donbill

Try this: http://www.sil.si.edu/eresources/silpurl.cfm?purl=0185-0121J  and follow instructions. You can download a PDF of the article.

Cheers


----------



## SevenDays

There you go; that link works. Thanks again.


----------



## vertebrado

*Me llama la atención + subjuntivo*: construcción canónica. Correcta en el 100% de los casos y por tanto es la construcción recomendable.

*Me llama la atención + indicativo*: construcción al margen de la regla general cuya utilización puede responder por igual a un uso quirúrgico del lenguaje como a un uso deficiente del mismo (por ignorancia). No recomiendo su uso, ni la extensión de la _regla _que supuestamente lo justifica, para hablantes de español como segunda lengua.


----------



## blasita

A ver si puedo resumir un poco lo dicho porque me consta que los que están aprendiendo el idioma se pierden en estas cosas. Escribo en español porque el OP ha preguntado en este idioma y no es anglófono.

Como se puede comprobar en la cita de la NGLE que proporciona Seven, la RAE contempla el indicativo como una posible opción o un uso alternativo con este tipo de verbos o expresiones; en general es más frecuente en AmL. Yo no lo calificaría de incorrecto. Ahora bien, si fuera una pregunta de gramática de un examen como el DELE y se tuviera que elegir entre un verbo en indicativo y otro en subjuntivo, recomendaría elegir siempre el subjuntivo. Si se trata simplemente de usarlo, puede depender de la región o incluso del hablante. Para los que pueden usar el indicativo, el contexto puede ser un factor determinante.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> A ver si puedo resumir un poco lo dicho porque me consta que los que están aprendiendo el idioma se pierden en estas cosas. Escribo en español porque el OP ha preguntado en este idioma y no es anglófono.
> 
> Como se puede comprobar en la cita de la NGLE que proporciona Seven, la RAE contempla el indicativo como una posible opción o un uso alternativo con este tipo de verbos o expresiones; en general es más frecuente en AmL. Yo no lo calificaría de incorrecto. Ahora bien, si fuera una pregunta de gramática de un examen como el DELE y se tuviera que elegir entre un verbo en indicativo y otro en subjuntivo, recomendaría elegir siempre el subjuntivo. Si se trata simplemente de usarlo, puede depender de la región o incluso del hablante. Para los que pueden usar el indicativo, el contexto puede ser un factor determinante.



¡Completamente de acuerdo!


----------



## roanheads

Hola don, ¿ qué tal ? Hace tiempo que no participo,

Bueno, estoy de acuerdo contigo, claro, y además se nota que amiga " blasita" se acuerda de los estudiantes al formular un resumen para facilitar el entendimiento de este hilo que  a veces parece rocamboloesco si me atrevo a decirlo,       

De paso se ve que "blasita" ya cuenta con 20000 y pico aportes, y que a los aprendices, muy agradecidos, estos aportes nos vienen de perlas.

Así que, a " blasita" felicitaciones, y un abrazo, sin olvidar a todos del foro que tanto nos ayudan a los estudiantes.

Estoy para volver ya a mis sueños de jubilación.  zzzzzzzzzzzz     


Un cordial saludo a todos.


----------

